# Swimbait suggestions



## jkbirocz (Aug 26, 2010)

So I have been wanting to get into fishing with big swimbaits for LM, but just haven't been able to drop my other standard baits. I do already use a lot of big baits, so it won't be a hard transition, it's mainly hard for me to bite the bullet on some super expensive jointed hard swimbaits. A lot of the lakes and ponds I fish get really weedy so fishing anything with trebles is a losing battle in the summer, so I haven't bothered buying any. I am hoping for a good fall bite and I have a feeling that big shad shaped swimbaits will be killer for the really big bass. I have been looking on a bunch of websites but would like some first hand input. So I basically want something that it atleast 6" and shad shaped

and looks a lot like this 






So if I were to pick one of two nice big baits, what would be your choice?


----------



## Brine (Aug 26, 2010)

2 guys down here are making shad swimbaits that catch good fish.

The one on top is the Bull Shad and the one below is the High Powered Herring.

There are some YouTube videos on both.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 13, 2010)

I would suggest the same thing.


----------

